# Hello People



## BeeGee84 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello, I have just signed up to the forum and thought I may as well dive right in and introduce myself.

A little about me. I used to love to write when I was younger and still at school, from ages six to sixteen it was my favourite thing to do, either at school or at home I used to write stories all the time. Once I left school I stopped. Now, sixteen years later, I have decided to get back into writing.

In my time away from using my imagination I have continued to write. I have been writing reviews and articles for the last six years, obviously at University you do a lot of writing too, but my writing has been restricted to informative or research related material.

I had been thinking about taking up creative writing again for a long time and have even wrote things down on the odd occasion but never made a conscious effort to do anything meaningful until now. I suddenly find myself with a little more time on my hands so have decided to give in to this urge and finally start writing.

I feel a little out of my depth with most people on here as lots of users seem to be already writing novels, getting published or well established in the writing community. I don't really have any ambitions or expectations of being published and am doing this mainly for the satisfaction and pleasure of completing a story. Most importantly I just want to enjoy writing again.

I don't have one favourite genre and write whatever comes into my head although it does tend to lead towards the realms of science fiction and horror. I also read many different genres and my kindle is never far away, even though I still prefer the feel of a good book. Another reason I joined this forum is the opportunity to be able read the work of others and give them feedback on it.

Everyone on here seem to be really friendly and nice to new members and I hope I can help to contribute in my own little way.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 27, 2016)

Great thinking! I love your ambition already. I am pleased to hear that you're starting to write more again. Yes, I am completely aware of academic writing. I graduated from the University of Connecticut with a B.A. in Political Science. I wrote more about presidential administrations than the times I voted for a president. I am sorry you feel left out already, but don't fret - we have other members simply here to embrace the craft. I only joined in January. I didn't expect to learn so much and become an asset to the community. I am sure you will contribute a lot to our community as well. Feel free to check out the Fantasy, Sci-Fi, and Horror thread. 

It's a pleasure to have you here. I am looking forward to working with you and your simplistic writing endeavors. Explore, meet new friends, and enjoy your stay. Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks so much Anthony, I feel at home already! Thanks for those links. I will check them out now :razz:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome to our community.  We have writers here of every ambition (including no ambition at all) so you'll fit in nicely. I'm one of the lesser-ambitioned, in that I intend to make my money writing computer programs, rather than fiction or poetry.  Which is to say, I know whereof I speak. 

This is a fun place to hang out and to share your work and read the work of others.  I'm sure you'll like it here.  If you ever have a question, or run into an issue, just ask a staff member.  Particularly those with purple names, like PrinzeCharming--they're our Mentors and they're kind of like Welcome Wagon.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 27, 2016)

You're very welcome here, *BeeGee84*! I hope to see some of your stories posted here in the weeks ahead.

HC


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks astroannie. I am looking forward to chatting with the everyone on here. It seems to be a great place.

Thanks HarperCole. Hopefully I will get something written soon and maybe even build up the courage to put it on here for others to read.


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Once you have 6 more posts you can post your writing for everyone to critique and comment on. We're all super friendly and I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks aurora borealis, although I think it may be a little while yet before I get something together.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey, BeeGee, welcome to WF.  :hi:


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi BeeGee and welcome. 

Someone who writes just for the love of it - I like you very much already.   It's the strangest thing, but those that do anything simply for the joy it brings them most often produce really good stuff.

I'll see you around the boards, BeeGee.

jen


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Jen, thank you so much! I hope to see you around and hopefully some people will enjoy what I write. :razz:


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm sure they will. 

And hey, that was your tenth post! That means that you are now free to post examples of your own work, choose an avatar and add a signature but, best of all, new forums will have opened up for you so that you can now enter the prose and poetry workshops, enter challenges and competitions and do everything that full membership means.  :encouragement:


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow! That wasn't to painful, thanks for that. I will have to explore further.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello BeeGee! What a wonderful introduction! Hahaa, I can see that you ARE a very skilled writer, I was quite charmed with your personality, I feel like I know you.. I agree with you, about loving the feel of a book.. I will never enjoy reading on a Kindle as much as holding a book in my hands.. anyway, Welcome to WF, and I do love a good horror story, so I will be looking forward to reading your work.. enjoy, get involved and have a blast...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome BeeGee.

Sometimes enjoying to write for your own enjoyment turns into something much more it's what sparks the writing that is important to be a writer (IMO). Always remember that writing comes in many different forms and different ways with different reasons behind it. Like Anthony I have only been here since january and my writing has improved, but also I have interacted with many interesting and friendly people in this community. I look forward to seeing you and your writing around the forum.

I hope that you enjoy the site.

Hannah.


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hello BeeGee! What a wonderful introduction! Hahaa, I can see that you ARE a very skilled writer, I was quite charmed with your personality, I feel like I know you.. I agree with you, about loving the feel of a book.. I will never enjoy reading on a Kindle as much as holding a book in my hands.. anyway, Welcome to WF, and I do love a good horror story, so I will be looking forward to reading your work.. enjoy, get involved and have a blast...



Thank you Firemajic and thank you so much for the kind words. I am enjoying the forum already, it seems to be full of nice people!


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 29, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome BeeGee.
> 
> Sometimes enjoying to write for your own enjoyment turns into something much more it's what sparks the writing that is important to be a writer (IMO). Always remember that writing comes in many different forms and different ways with different reasons behind it. Like Anthony I have only been here since january and my writing has improved, but also I have interacted with many interesting and friendly people in this community. I look forward to seeing you and your writing around the forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Hannah, Thank you for the welcome. I am really looking forward to chatting with people on the site and sharing my work. At the moment though, I am enjoying just reading what everyone else has wrote, there are clearly some talented people on here with great work to offer.

Thanks for the advice. I am hoping the members on here will help me to develop and improve my writing over time. As for interacting I am hoping this will be an excellent opportunity to chat with some like-minded people.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

No worries there are plenty of like minded people on here and I myself love chatting about books they are a big passion of mine and I love finding out abount nee books and authors. I have found some really great pieces of writing on this forum and always try to help out other writers after reading whatbthey have writen feel free to drop me a PM to chat about books you enjoy.


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, I really appreciate this. I have already sampled some of the fantastic work on display and planning on sampling lots more. There is some very high-quality writing here, it is a pleasure to read.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Thats great I always enjoy reading the stories posted on here, if you run out check out the COF competition threads there have been some awesome short stories entered in there for various competition themes. Keep on reading. We do have a lot of very talented people here


----------

